# What do most of you hook up to your Gizmo



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am looking at the AV123 package and wanted to know what most of you guys hook up to your Gizmo. I think from looking at the picture there is an in red and white, which obvously allows for a CD player hookup. Are you guys running your IPOD in and if so how? A 3.5MM in to the IPOD that splits to a Red/WHite.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

We have used an Ipod with the adaptor, a computer's output through RCA's, and a CD player.

I love this little amp.


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup, mp3 player. Just as you describe it. You can use an adaptor like this - http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10401&cs_id=1040107&p_id=2120&seq=1&format=2 , or some cables are already bullt with the 3.55mm for going into your MP3 player and a red/white out. Like this - http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=665&seq=1&format=2


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

A one eyed prostitute. :shiftyeyes:


----------



## geneward (Jan 28, 2009)

*ipod and itunes*

So far I have hooked up my iphone and my laptop with itunes. I also just use a mini plug to rca's cable. I have just been using it with my very old JBL Control 1's and have been very impressed. Except that one woofer is buzzing at higher volumes (bad woofer, just got replacement) this has sounded fantastic. Very near firld as the speakers were just sitting on the kitchen table next to my laptop, but wow! I really like this amp. It really gets nicer with higher bit rate music too.

I can't wait to see the other products. :rock:


----------



## geneward (Jan 28, 2009)

*eeew*



etcarroll said:


> A one eyed prostitute. :shiftyeyes:


I bet that is so you can sneak up on her from the blind side :huge:


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

Ref .5s, old school denon cd player, and old school mirage 12" sub. Sounds great. :goodvibes:


----------



## fortlee (Aug 20, 2008)

ELT LRS's, OPPO 970. I love the sound in our small bedroom. :yes:


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

I use my laptop through a creative x-fi. Holding out for a Dac I really like


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

One of the local pubs has a trivia contest on Friday nights. They need a small PA system so that the crowd can hear the quiz master speaking.

Going to try a AKG wireless mic driving a Gizmo. If there is enough gain, will try and drive a high sensitivity full range driver like a Celestion Greenback speaker and see how it does for vocals.


----------



## TJEli (Nov 10, 2008)

HAL said:


> One of the local pubs has a trivia contest on Friday nights. They need a small PA system so that the crowd can hear the quiz master speaking.
> 
> Going to try a AKG wireless mic driving a Gizmo. If there is enough gain, will try and drive a high sensitivity full range driver like a Celestion Greenback speaker and see how it does for vocals.


Not to take away from a gizmo sale... but something like this would be better suited for PA use...

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3032567

-Eli


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

I already had two Gizmo's to use. 

Have parts are on order for speaker from PE. Should be here Monday for listening trials.


----------



## Chris Newton (Feb 12, 2008)

:mr-t: Suckas 

Old School 2nd Gen iPod 3.5mm to RCA --> Gizmo --> X-LS Encore in Moho

Incredible desktop setup for work... Incredible...


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Who you callin' a sucka! :boom:

iPod Touch 32Gbyte --> Gizmo --> NEO2X for desktop setup!


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris Newton said:


> :mr-t: Suckas
> 
> Old School 2nd Gen iPod 3.5mm to RCA --> Gizmo --> X-LS Encore in Moho
> 
> Incredible desktop setup for work... Incredible...


I have used the same setup including speaker color with an iphone. it is a good setup


----------



## cmabooty (Jul 30, 2008)

tv -> gizmo -> m&k lcr650's


----------



## wesley63 (May 25, 2008)

iPod to Gizmo, using the Apple iPod A/V dock. The dock came with a remote for volume control. The Gizmo is driving AV123 Ref1's and a ULW-10. Excellent small room system.

Jim


----------



## rick240 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Just got my GIZMO*

My Gizmo v1.0 just arrived a couple of hours ago.

Right now I'm listening to Steely Dan - Gaucho,

- played with RealPlayer on my PC

- through Gizmo

- to a pair of KEF 2001.2 eggs and a Jamo Sub 200

Sounds pretty good.


----------



## netbug (Jun 5, 2008)

I've got a Squeezebox classic and a pair of Swan D2.1SE ready to go as soon as v1.1 is available.


----------



## snock (Jan 24, 2008)

I have 2 Gizmos.
1st - Living Room
AppleAirportExpress>MSB DAC>Gizmo>ELT525T = LOVE IT!

2nd - Bedroom
SMC EZ Stream>Gizmo>Acoustic Energy AE301 (Panache soon) + X-SUB = Great low profile system.

3rd - Later in 2009
TBD source > Gizmo > Panache + Scamp 8


----------



## bp2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

iPod -> Gizmo -> ELT525M


----------



## scc135 (Apr 20, 2008)

Xbox360 (soon to be replaced with an HTPC... hopefully) -> Gizmo -> ELT525M


----------

